# NEED HELP!!! MES40 meat probe error code EAA2



## bjustice22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Have any MES owners here come across an error code when checking the meat IT saying EA2 or EAA2? 

I just received my MES 4 days ago. A bit disappointing! 

I have a trial turkey breast in right now and will have to use a instant read thermometer for this one. I would love to be able to fix this before thanksgiving so any help would be greatly appreciated. 

My next option is calling Masterbuilt but would love to avoid that if possible.


----------



## geerock (Nov 17, 2013)

Both the meat probe and temp sensors on the mes units are notorious for problems. Even when they're working they are usually so inaccurate that they are worthless to use to cook with.  Best thing you can do for the mes is get yourself a maverick et732 so you can get a true temp reading for meat and cook chamber.  When you call masterbuilt they will probably want to send you a new controller (which won't help) or have you change out the meat probe. The probe may not hsve an error code but the temp will be up to 35 degrees off.  Considering I had 3 of these things sent to me from masterbuilt in the span of 4 months you should be grateful it works at all.  I finally gave up.


----------



## geerock (Nov 17, 2013)

BTW....... the error code tends to pop up when the controller is wet or damp or when the outside temp is cold.  You can pull the controller out and dry it out.  That may eliminate the code.....but. ...


----------



## bjustice22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks Geerock for the info. The Maverick et732 is on my Christmas list but looks like I'll be getting myself an early present. 

What kind of smoker did you go to after giving up on Masterbuilt?


----------



## geerock (Nov 17, 2013)

I actually ripped apart the MES and re-wired it to an Auber PID controller and took the junk MES electronics out of the mix. Rock solid temps now.   I also have a traeger pellet smoker and a homemade smoke house.


----------



## bjustice22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh wow! WAY out of my league!!!! I'll just get a maverick and hope for the best...


----------

